# [H]Nathrezim-PVP Judges of Death Sunwell 2/6



## AcccE (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

die Gilde Judges of Death (JoD) auf dem PvP Server Nathrezim sucht noch weitere Mitglieder für Sunwell Raids. Wir sind eine PvE Gilde, machen aber auch gerne gildenintern BGs. Am Wochenende werden für Twinks (aber auch Mains) zusammen mit anderen Gilden SSC, TK und MH-Raids organisiert.

Bedingt durch das Sommerloch und somit dem Wegfall einiger Spieler suchen wir Verstärkung für unsere SW-Raids.

Es werden besonders folgende Klassen gesucht:

1 Priester Schatten

1 Priester Holy

1 Jäger

1 Schamane Verstärkung

1 Schamane Heal

1 Druide Feral

1 Hexenmeister

STAND 16.07.2008

Um sichere Absagen und sinnlose Bewerbungen zu vermeiden, solltet ihr mindestens folgende Anforderungen erfüllen:

- mind. 16 Jahre oder älter
- DSL Internetverbindung
- Aktivität und Wow Erfahrung
- Teamspeak mit Headset (Das auch funktioniert)
- SW / BT / MH Equip natürlich voll verzaubert und gesockelt
- Flask / Elixiere, Bufffood und Zauber- / Mana- Öl immer dabei haben, sollte klar sein
- Ihr müsst euch selber über Bosse informieren (Guids und Movies)
- Bitte keine Flamer!!!

Unsere Raidzeiten sind folgende:
Mo - Fr 19 - 23 Uhr
So 17 - 23 Uhr

Ihr solltet 3 mal (+) die Woche Zeit haben um zu Raiden (Samstag Raidfrei).

Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, könnt ihr euch auf der folgenden Homepage bewerben:
http://www.barbrady.de/jod/index.php



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ânne


----------



## AcccE (10. Juli 2008)

gogo bewerben! /push und so


----------



## AcccE (16. Juli 2008)

/push gogo


----------

